# Recessed lighting in garage



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Is there any problem with puttin recessed lighting in a garage space? or any consideratiosn I sould take? Right now I just have two of those cheapo ceramic light sockets with two 100 watt bulbs in them, it works, but not nice... I dont want the big long T8 florescent lights either... looking for something to make the garage look nicer... this is a relatively large garage with 11ft high ceilings...

thanks!


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

No issues at all with it. Go for it. just make sure you use the correct lights.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

When you say correct lights, what do you mean? I wanted to put in 6" IC Cans with a reflective down trim (the ones where the bulb base mounts on the trim, not in the little metal bracket that comes with the can) and then have florescent lights in the cans (trying to keep heat to a minimum) or maybe the new Halo LED bulbs (the ones that mount right into Halo trims)


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I mean more so get one that fit your application... like if the ceiling is insulated make sure the light you get can contact insulation. I am not sure what they are called off the top of my head but read the box and make sure you fit the app for the light you buy.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah ok, thought maybe you ment light bulbs there  Yeah I plan to get Insulation contact housings in the event I put insulation up there someday


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I want to do the same thing in my garage but i have low head room and would love to get the light up out of the way.

Keep us posted n what you get and how it goes...Pics are good.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there living space above the garage ?


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is there living space above the garage ?


At this time, no, just a very large rafter roof with a ton of storage space, why do you ask?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If there is (or will be) living space above then putting in recessed cans will penetrate the fire rated sheetrock


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Recessed lighting penetrates that fire membrane and recessed lights aren't rated for use in an assembly like that. So, simply cutting in can lights in a garage ceiling does in fact go against the intent of the code.

My suggestion is to either buy one of the commercially made fire rated covers ($$$$$) that go on the attic side of the can light, or build sheetrock boxes (using lumber as a frame) to retain the continuity of the fire assembly in the ceiling above the can lights. You never see them, but fire won't get past the cans that way.

Honestly, lots of people put cans in garages. It is a very, very bad idea due to the fire passage risk.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

HMMMMMM didn't know that. what if you ceiling is unfinished in the garge and you have not attic or living space above the garage? 

Also the garage is rocked off from the house per code now.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If the garage is rocked off from the house (5/8") then you are OK
But the 5/8" sheetrock must also exist between the attic area & the house
In a lot of cases they simply put 5/8" on the garage ceiling

I'm going to build soffits along my LVL beams in the garage for some recessed lights

If you think you might use the space above the garage for living space its easier to plan now
Some people convert the space to a walk in closet from 2nd floor


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I will take some pics of the area i have and you can give you opinion. I will post them later today.

Great info to know.

My wife does childcare out of my house so i had a fire inspection to get her licensed. he made me mud the garage off from the house all the way up the the roof. But i would still like some feed back on options I have.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Even with flood bulbs, wouldn't putting the lights into cans give you more of a "spotlight" effect than your free-air 100w light bulbs? Unless you plan on putting in more lights than the 2 you have now?

For a garage, I still personally think the best light output option would be fluorescent fixtures. If you don't like the T-8s, have you looked into the slimmer T-5 fixtures?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> Even with flood bulbs, wouldn't putting the lights into cans give you more of a "spotlight" effect than your free-air 100w light bulbs? Unless you plan on putting in more lights than the 2 you have now?


This can depend upon the bulb, height of the ceiling & use of garage
I put (4) 6" recessed cans in my great room 8' 4.5" high
That was enough light for a 20x19 area, using 13w CFL spots
I like the recessed can because I can use any bulb I want
With the CFL's I use alot less light then the 4' T-8 fixtures I have

Too many flourescents can also cause a problem with radio reception
And in many cases the cheap big box stores fixtures are ......cheap :laughing:
For $50 I get (6) Halo 6" cans with trim rings


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a very low ceiling height that is my reason for looking at cans.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

While the can would get the problem of a fixture hanging down, it's also going to make the light radius of each can smaller too - meaning you may need to add more of them.

How many were you planning on installing?



Back to my T-5 thought, a T-5 bulb and fixture can be about 1" high. They do cost more than T-8s, but light equally effectively IMHO. 
Quick example: http://www.arcadianlighting.com/pg-p7269-30eb.html


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am going to put 6-10 lights in my garage. On two switches.


----------

